# Fax Bearbeitungs-Programm



## DrMueller (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
folgendes Problem: Einer unserer Kunden würde gerne Faxe digital bearbeiten, doch dies ist erst mit dem Office Document Imaging 2003 möglich und unser Kunde hat leider nur die 2002  Version. Kennt jemand ein anderes Programm, das einen mehrseitigen Fax erkennen und bearbeiten kann? Bildbearbeitungsprogramme wie paint.net etc. erkennen nur die erste Seite bei einem mehrseitigen Fax.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
in welchem Format leigen die Faxe den vor?

Gruß


----------



## DrMueller (20. Dezember 2007)

Puh, sorry, dass ich solange nicht geantwortet habe. Das Format ist .Tif. Ich habe mit dem Kodak Viewer, der auf den 2000er Rechnern ist, eine Lösung gefunden, doch diese scheint den Kunden nicht zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
kein Problem. Seit wann kan den Tiff mehr als eine Seite verarbeiten? 
Die Tiff kann ja mit jedemProgramm weiterbearbeitet werden das Tiff unterstzt. Nur der Text ist dann leider nicht mehr als Text erkennbar. DI speichert zur Texterkennung OCR Informationen mit ab die aber in anderen Programmen verloren gehen.
Der Kunde könnte aberdie Faxe ja mit Word weiterbearbeiten:
http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/help/HP030812251031.aspx

ansonsten hier nochmal etwas schmökern, vielleicht hilfts ja:
http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/help/CH010001181031.aspx

Viele Grüße


----------



## darkframe (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
mehrseitige TIFs kann man beispielsweise mit dem kostenlosen IrfanView öffnen und die Seiten als einzelne Bilder abspeichern.


----------



## DrMueller (20. Dezember 2007)

das Problem ist eben, dass man die Tifs auch gleich bearbeiten und dann wieder als tifs speichern müsste.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2007)

Hast du dir den mal die Anleitung für die Weiterverarbeitung in Word durchgelesen? weil dasmüßte doch dein Problem lösen?

Gruß


----------



## DrMueller (20. Dezember 2007)

Sorry bin ganz baff und habe keine Ahnung was Du meinst. Wenn ich ein Tif in Word öffne, erscheinen nur kryptische Zeichen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Dezember 2007)

H,also wenn dein Kunde Office Document Imaging hat  dann liegen die Dateien doch auch im MDI Format irgendwo vor. Und wenn die im Office Document Imaging geöfffnet mit extras>Text an Word senden übergeben werden dann kannst du die auch bearbeiten.
Wenn die Dateien aber nicht mehr vorliegen müßten Sie eben noch mal mit einem OCR Programm eingelessen werden.

Gruß


----------



## darkframe (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

TIFs sind ersteinmal nur Grafikdateien, d.h., direktes Bearbeiten geht nur mit einem Grafikprogramm, aber das ist ja sicher nicht beabsichtigt.

Das von DirtyWorld genannte Office Document Imaging kenne ich nicht, kann also nichts dazu sagen.

Um aus dem TIF ein wieder bearbeitbares Textdokument zu machen, kann man z.B. auch OmniPage (oder ein anderes OCR-Programm) verwenden. Ich nutze das selbst, weil es bei meinem Scanner dabeilag. Es kann auch TIFs einlesen und in beispielsweise DOC, RTF usw. umwandeln. Ob es auch wieder TIFs exportieren kann, muss ich zu Hause noch einmal nachsehen, denn darin habe ich bisher keinen Sinn gesehen. Ich weiß aber, dass es dafür auch Programme gibt.

So, gerade mal gesucht... Der Document Printer für 38,- USD kann so etwas.


----------



## DrMueller (3. Januar 2008)

So Leute,
happy new year und so Sachen.
Also es muss nicht umgewandelt werden. Der Kunde will, soweit ich es verstanden habe, eigentlich nur ein Textfeld mit einer Zahl einfügen zum Beispiel. Es ist also gar nicht nötig, dass das Format umgewandelt wird. Ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm würde also reichen, nur kann keines der Gängigen, welche ich kenne, keine mehrseiten Tiffs öffnen und da liegt der Haken.


----------



## darkframe (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wie schon mal oben beschrieben, kann beispielsweise IrfanView mehrseitige TIFs öffnen. Text kann man damit zur Not auch einfügen, aber das ist nicht sehr komfortabel.

Adobe Professional kann die TIFs auch öffnen und sicherlich auch der Photoshop, vielleicht auch Paint Shop Pro.


----------

